# 2 person Moving a Bridgeport milling machine.



## JPCaputo (Jul 26, 2009)

I just finished moving a Lagun Mill. To not have to move egypsian style with steel rod. With one other person, using a spud bar, or breaker bar or big crowbar, lifted 3/4" at a time until I could put 4x4s with 2x6s on top to make a pallet.

If I had thought before, from this point I should have called a freight company to pick up and deliver.

I ended up renting a hydraulic drop bed trailer. The bed is about 4" thick with a ramp on the end.

Using a pallet jack and a comalong it was moved easily.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

When my mill/lathe was delivered (1,400#), I had the truck drop it off in my garage. The truck actually took a small chunk out of my driveway at the expansion joint on the hill. I cleaned it up and removed all the surface rust.

I had found (and pre-arranged) with a local forklift operator on the "home machinist" web site who would move it in his spare time.

The machine comes within it's stand, upside down (bolted to the bottom of the tray) on a pallet. After I removed the bolts, he lifted the assembly with straps so I could assemble and bolt it to its stand rightside-up. Using the long forks, he was then able to maneuver it around my lift and under the loft. Without long forks, he wouldn't have been able to get the forklift under the loft. IIRC, I gave him $120.


----------

